# Vintage drill press and 2 old craftsmen tablesaws - are they worth anything?



## found-old-powertools (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello, my father passed away recently, and my family is cleaning out our big storage unit. We need to get rid of these power tools, and I would like to know if they are things that I can post on Craigslist for a price or just give away. I'm sorry for the picture quality. I wasn't the one who took them. 

I have done a little research, and have identified the drill press as this: http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=14703 I don't know the model of the second one. The third has been disassembled, but I am pretty sure that it is this model: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/restoring-old-craftsman-table-saw-58947/ . They worked 16 years ago when they were put in the unit, but I do not know about now. There aren't any power outlets there, so I am not able to test them. 

(Part 1 of 2)


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't know what anything is worth. Especially the old stuff. 

The asking price of the table saw can run the gamut from free to a few hundred dollars depending on what motor it has, what fence it comes with and what and how many extensions tables it has as well as any other accessories you plan on including.

The radial arm saw might be on the recall list and could net you $100. Here is the link:link

As you can see looking at the drill press, yours appears broken. At the very least, the spring is either broken or worn out or bound from lack of lubrication. Who know? It either needs repair or a full restoration.

I expect a comparison of asking prices of like models on CL will give you a place to start. Also, you might check eBay for sold listing of similar items. Sometimes there could be a couple items that sold locally to help you gauge value.

Good luck


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Based on age and condition ...*

I would guess that each would bring under $100.00, if they still work. Sold as a group, maybe $250.00 or so. If you are looking to just "dump" them $200.00 would be a fair price in my opinion. I really like the old drill press, but it may have a broken return spring on the quill. The chuck should stay in the up position near the housing on it's own accord. The Radial Arm Saw is quite common and folks are looking to get rid of them all the time as they require a lot of space to set up properly. I own several myself and love them. There is no good photo of the table saw, but I can see a partial one of the table and extension grid. Not much to go on there.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Just to be clear, you have a drill press, a radial arm saw, and a table saw (not much is visible in the photo). They all look old and probably need TLC and restoration. 

Prices can vary a lot on condition and also your location. Without seeing the tools in person, it is difficult to give you a good estimate. 

Drill presses and table saws are used frequently, but radial arm saws are not very popular. Radial arm saws were much more common decades ago, but most people use table saws and miter saws today. 

The estimates you received from others above are probably "in the ballpark", but you must assess the conditions yourself, compare with other used tool prices (check Craigslist), and decide whether you want to get the best price or "price to sell". $50-100 each seems reasonable, but it so much depends on condition. $100 would be too much if the tools need to be restored, and they appear to need it. I suspect that you won't get much for the radial arm saw. 

Note that Craftsman tools were built by other companies from their existing product lines, but Sears made them use "non-standard" parts to force customers to buy replacement parts from Sears. Restoring old Craftsman tools can be very difficult due to lack of parts. 

It doesn't take long for storage unit fees to eat up whatever you might get for the tools, so price accordingly.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry to tell you this but the tools have little value. 
I think Woodnthings is on the high side on this tool mix. 
I think $200 will be your top dollar for the 3 pieces. But I wouldn’t turn down $150 to move them out quickly.


----------

